# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب رشته منظقه 3**پرستاری*اتاق عمل*هوشبری

## زنذگی زیباست

سلام بچه ها.من 21000منطقه 3 شدم و رتبه زیر گروه 1 هم 19000هستش. می خوام فقط 3تا رشته پرستاری اتاق عمل و هوشبری رو بزنم.از اونجایی که بومی استان گلستان هستم و این رشته ها در استان فقط تا 8000قبولی داره آیا میتونم امیداور باشم در استانهای همجوار یا استان سیستان که با رتبه های بالاتر پذیرش دارن منم قبول بشم یا خیر؟؟؟
و اگه میشه اطلاعات راجب دو رشته اتاق عمل و هوشبری میخاستم.چون توو همین انجمن بعضیا از این دو رشته تعریف میکردن و بعضیا نه....

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

UP

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

کسی جواب نمیده :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

اپ

----------


## dralireza

*سلام
تو انتخاب رشته ی سراسری همه جا رو بزن شاید احتمالا قبول شی مثلا زنجان البته پرستاری 
اتاق عمل و هوشبری زیر شاخه پرستاری هستن که درسای کمتری نسبت به پرستاری دارن اما از لحاظ استخدام و اینا یکم مشکله بنظرم اما پرستاری چون نیازه راحت می تونی وارد بازار کار بشی حقوشم خوبه*

----------

